# USC Remote Learning - Is moving to Los Angeles worth it?



## MartinF (Oct 26, 2020)

I have recently accepted enrollment for USC's Film & TV production MFA in Spring, and am debating whether it is worth relocating to Los Angeles for the program. My partner and many of my friends pursuing graduate degrees in different fields chose to relocate and say that, despite all classes and events being online, they've gotten a lot out of just being able to physically visit the school or even meet up with classmates at a social distance off campus.
Given LA's very high cost of living and visa fees (I am an international student), there is a huge financial incentive to not go until the situation improves. For those presently in LA, especially newer students, have you felt any benefit or advantage to being in the city during remote learning? Have you had many opportunities to meet people in person or use the campus? Or would might as well been in a different city entirely?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2020)

@Frankie Bones will probably be able to help you with this.

Congrats on your acceptance! Be sure to add your application to our tracker to help others when you can.


----------



## MartinF (Oct 26, 2020)

Chris W said:


> @Frankie Bones will probably be able to help you with this.
> 
> Congrats on your acceptance! Be sure to add your application to our tracker to help others when you can.


Thank you! And will do.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2020)

@itsnoteasybeinggreen and @Asar might be able to help you with this answer too.


----------



## amichan (Nov 2, 2020)

This is interesting! Will it still be 100% remote learning in spring 2021? and congrats on getting accepted!


----------

